# How much is it worth?



## Iliv2ryd (Dec 22, 2017)

I have a Yard King performance 10/29 year 2002 I paid $1150.00 for it back then.
Only used 10 - 15 It has a 10 hp Tecumseh engine. runs like new.
I live in northern IL, I just got a Power Max HD 928 OHXE (38801) with power steering
Thanks


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

$600-$700, $450 would be a bargain, if nothing needs to be done, belts, oil, plug, lubed


----------



## dhazelton (Dec 8, 2014)

I was gonna say 500ish this time of year (less in Spring). I wouldn't bring up the year in a Craigslist ad, just condition and say it has low hours.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

JLawrence08648 said:


> $600-$700, $450 would be a bargain, if nothing needs to be done, belts, oil, plug, lubed



Maybe in NJ!  but I doubt he will see that much in Northern Illinois..
I would say $300 max, in December, and thats low because of the brand name..
(Its a Murray..not very deseriable im afriad..)

Scot


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

sscotsman said:


> Maybe in NJ!  but I doubt he will see that much in Northern Illinois..
> I would say $300 max, in December, and that's low because of the brand name..
> (Its a Murray..not very desireable I'm afraid..)
> 
> Scot


It's a MTD, not a Murray. $300? I'm shocked, Da..! Really? $300! I'm still shocked. I haven't recovered.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

JLawrence08648 said:


> It's a MTD, not a Murray. $300? I'm shocked, Da..! Really? $300! I'm still shocked. I haven't recovered.


I looked-up a random 2002 Yard King and it does indeed say Murray... doesn't MTD = Murray? _ I lost track of that acquisition saga._

I also clicked on a random parts section...there's a part actually called the Christmas Tree Plug (#509). Is partstree just being snarky for the holidays? :grin:


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

JLawrence08648 said:


> It's a MTD, not a Murray. $300? I'm shocked, Da..! Really? $300! I'm still shocked. I haven't recovered.


Its a Murray, not a MTD:

https://www.partstree.com/parts/mur...43a-yard-king-27-dual-stage-snowthrower-2003/

"Yard Man" and "Yard Machines" is MTD.
"Yard King" is (was) Murray/ Noma.
*
And yeah..$300 for the Great Lakes and Mid West.
Used snowblower prices are much lower out here, because good used snowblowers are so common.
There are hundreds of them for sale in every small town and city all winter long..

If you can buy a 20 year old Ariens for $300, no one is going to pay $500 for a 20 year old Murray!  which is a step-down from the Ariens..

Scot


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I had confused MTD's Yard Man and Yard Machine with Yard King. I never heard of Yard King. As fast as I was to correct, I'm glad I was corrected and learned something.


----------



## Iliv2ryd (Dec 22, 2017)

*Thanks*

Thanks everyone for the great input.
Dennis


----------



## stromr (Jul 20, 2016)

In my area anything 15 years old that is not a Toro, an Ariens, a Simplicity or a Honda will go for cheap even though you see them on Craigslist for big $$$ they can be had for less than $200 as people just want to get rid of them.


----------

